# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Документация преподавателя ДМШ ( ф-но)

## Мэй

Девочки , помогите ! Нужна точная схема плана - конспекта открытого урока с учеником  ДМШ по классу фортепианно. И по возможности всю документацию преподавателя фортепианного отделения ДМШ.
Спасибо !

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

ОТКРЫТЫЙ УРОК ПО СПЕЦИАЛЬНОСТИ_______________________

Дата ________

Учащаяся: __________,  возраст _____, класс________

Преподаватель: ____________

Тема урока:___________________

Тип урока:___________________
Цель урока:__________________

Задачи урока:

1. Обучающие

2. Развивающие

3.Воспитывающие
                                                 Структура урока:

Этапы урока	Время	Деятельность педагога      Деятельность учащегося

----------


## Галина Ш.

Ого,бюрократия набирает обороты! Мы еще не делаем таких планов.

----------


## Elena43

> Ого,бюрократия набирает обороты! Мы еще не делаем таких планов.


а вот мы уже делаем, и не только всякие планы, а ещё заставляют делать мониторинг учащихся. Это значит, на конец полугодия надо высчитать в процентах сколько ученик теоретического и практического материала усвоил. Иногда мне кажется, что я не в музыкальной школе работаю, на творчество времени не остаётся совсем.

----------


## Галина Ш.

Мне уже плохо! Какой мониторинг,если"берем все, что плохо лежит".Иной раз они линейки посчитать не соображают как.

----------


## Elena43

Вот, если сумел все пять линеек посчитать - 100%, если четыре линейки - 50% и так далее. Я извиняюсь, конечно, но фигня полная. Сейчас вот сажусь разрабатывать сетку этого самого мониторинга. Как закончу, выложу на форуме.

----------


## Одарина

Когда всё ЭТО началось, я думала, что вокруг меня сумашедшие. А сейчас смотрю - многие приспособились. Правда до подсчётов процентов у нас не дошло пока, но признаки этой, простите, шизофрении (чьей-то) уже налицо. Действительно, интересно посмотреть сетку мониторинга.

----------


## AuntQ

Мониторингом занимаемся давно, только всё надо было самим придумать. Сегодня принесу индивидуальный план ученика и напишу, как мы это делали.
 Но методистам мало этого, они каждый год придумывают новые испытания.

----------


## Oksyusha26

Уважаемые, колеги! Не подскажите, как правильно и грамотно оформить портфолио?

----------


## Elena43

Вот что я наваяла МОНИТОРИНГ Ерунда, конечно, полная, но что делать... Я всегда считала, что учебные планы должны составлять методисты. А они теперь только нас проверяют, хотя сами не понимают, как это должно быть.

----------

Ritulya993 (14.08.2016)

----------


## diatonika

У нас такого нет! надеюсь, и не будет!:smile:

----------


## Muzikantka

> У нас такого нет! надеюсь, и не будет!


Увы, с 2011 года у всех будет что-то новенькое и "более интересненькое":mad:, особенно не скучно будет тем, у кого в 2011 году категория заканчивается...

----------


## Сиделена77

> Уважаемые, колеги! Не подскажите, как правильно и грамотно оформить портфолио?


Всем здравствуйте! Я живу в Беларуси. У нас в школе с прошлого года тоже требуют портфолио. Сначала боялись за него браться. Сейчас, понимаем, что это даже удобно. Ведь портфолио содержит информацию, которую мы могли бы  забыть или потерять. Также,  не зная преподавателя лично, можно иметь о нём представление. У нас никто не знает каким  П. должно быть, а  моё портфолио  выглядит так.
Титульник.
Краткие сведения о себе.
Характеристика от зав.отделения школы
Буклет-визитка отделения.
Страничка об образовании.(Копии дипломов, свидетельств о повышении квалификации)
Список поступивших учеников класса.
Вырезки из газет, где говорится обо мне, моём творчестве, мои статьи из газет.
Далее небольшой фотоальбом: фото с уроков, концертов, мероприятий и т.д. (копировала на цветном принтере, оригиналы не вкладывала)
Копии грамот и дипломов.
Открытые уроки, с рецензиями и отзывами.
Методические доклады.
Лекции-концерты, сценарии концертов, мероприятий(разработанные мной, естественно)
А дальше моё творчество, а точнее кое-что из моего творчество. Дома у меня для этого отдельная папка.

----------


## belova

> Всем здравствуйте! Я живу в Беларуси. У нас в школе с прошлого года тоже требуют портфолио. Сначала боялись за него браться. Сейчас, понимаем, что это даже удобно. Ведь портфолио содержит информацию, которую мы могли бы  забыть или потерять. Также,  не зная преподавателя лично, можно иметь о нём представление. У нас никто не знает каким  П. должно быть, а  моё портфолио  выглядит так.
> Титульник.
> Краткие сведения о себе.
> Характеристика от зав.отделения школы
> Буклет-визитка отделения.
> Страничка об образовании.(Копии дипломов, свидетельств о повышении квалификации)
> Список поступивших учеников класса.
> Вырезки из газет, где говорится обо мне, моём творчестве, мои статьи из газет.
> Далее небольшой фотоальбом: фото с уроков, концертов, мероприятий и т.д. (копировала на цветном принтере, оригиналы не вкладывала)
> ...


А по моему очень удобно. Все понятно и по делу. :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Тоня Уманская

На знаю,стоит ли писать-"зубрам" педагогики ,возможно,это как "пить дать",но молодому специалисту может пригодиться...То,как нам давали в нашей школе-
*План характеристики ученика* (в индивидуальные планы)
1.*Способности.*
а) слуховые данные(восприятие высоты звуков,качество интонирования),

б)ритм.данные(восприятие ритмического рисунка,понятие соотношения длительностей,стойкость ритма в процессе исполнения)

в)муз.память(быстрота запоминания мелодии,обозначение характеристики памяти-моторная,слуховая,зрительная и т.д.)

2.*Исполнительские данные*
 а)эмоциональность и понятие стилевых особенностей произведений,

 б)эстрадные данные.Характеристика владения инструментом.

 в)наличие исполнительских данных.Физические данные.

3.*Характеристика работы*
 а)качество домашней работы,

 б) умение работать над деталями и вцелом над произведением,

 в) характеристика работы над динамикой,
*
4. Характеристика поведения ученика на уроке*
  а) восприятие пожеланий-замечаний педагога (медленное,быстрое,сознательное,механичное...)

 б) эмоциональность ,характеристика внимания (сосредоточенность,невнимательность,активность).Раскрытие художественного образа.

----------


## Людмила С.

Уважаемые коллеги,здравствуйте, у нас ситуация аналогичная- уже однозначно сообщили, что написания учебно- календарных и поурочных планов не избежать! Если кто- нибудь уже в теме- откликнитесь, я просто пока не представляю, с чего начинать! Параллельно готовлю документы на аттестацию по новым правилам- аттестационные паспорта, портфолио, еще и тестирование предстоит- полный объем........До планов еще не дошла(

----------


## Капелька Дождя

*Ирина Кузьмина*, вышлите мне тоже, пожалуйста, методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Заранее благодарю.

svetal972@rambler.ru

----------


## oksana69

Уважаемые коллеги! у меня вопрос к зав.отделением какую вы ведете документацию,и как? я на протяжении нескольких лет веду книгу протоколов,где описывается вся работа отдела,в этом году директор потребовал папку,но толком объяснить не может какую.

----------


## Irena66

Ещё должна быть методическая папка докладов,которые готовят педагоги отдела,хотя бы один доклад в год.А в идеале- по одному на семестр,если у вас хватает педагогов на отделе.Также должна быть папка взаимопосещений педагогов,но у нас её не требуют,поэтому я не веду,просто в плане на семестр ввожу даты посещений(и то только месяц).

----------


## Helenohka

Ирина Кузьмина! Вышлите и мне пожалуйста методическую папку. Заранее благодарю!!! E.Kalina@mail.ru

----------


## Надежда-Т

Уважаемая Ирина Кузьмина! Если это еще возможно, вышлите, пожалуйста, пакет локальных актов. Наш адрес solsendschi@mail.ru
Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Ольга Езина

Уважаемая Ирина!Пожалуйста пришлите мне Вашу методическую папку.Огромное спасибо!olga_ezina@mail.ru

Уважаемая Ирина!Не могли бы Вы скинуть мне этот пакет документов?Очень нужно!!!Огромное спасибо!!!olga_ezina@mail.ru

----------


## helen1966

> Уважаемые коллеги! При подготовке к лицензированию школы я оформила для наших преподавателей методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Собрала и систематизировала материал:  
> -план-конспект урока (с образцом)
> -анализ урока (с образцом)
> -типологии уроков
> -цели и задачи уроков
> -примерный план характеристики ученика (это брала на форуме)
> -формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
> 
> Если кого-заинтересует, то пишите на эл. адрес presto53@ramler.ru


Уважаемая Ирина! Если ещё возможно, пришлите пожалуйста план-конспект урока с образцом, анализ урока с образцом, цели и задачи уроков. Очень нужно к аттестации. Заранее спасибо! Мой адрес: e.s-66@mail.ru

----------


## пианофорте

Здравствуйте, я новичок. Хотела спросить, а что у вас слышно про предпрофессиональные общеобразовательные программы по которым надо будет учиться уже с 2013 года. Многие школы уже в срочном порядке их пишут, т.к. надо еще их лицензировать и там много нового. Могу скинуть материал, если кого интересует. Может кто-то уже писал такие программы поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!

----------


## Капелька Дождя

> Уважаемые коллеги! При подготовке к лицензированию школы я оформила для наших преподавателей методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Собрала и систематизировала материал:  
> -план-конспект урока (с образцом)
> -анализ урока (с образцом)
> -типологии уроков
> -цели и задачи уроков
> -примерный план характеристики ученика (это брала на форуме)
> -формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
> 
> Если кого-заинтересует, то пишите на эл. адрес presto53@ramler.ru


Здравствуйте, Ирина! Пришлите, пожалуйста ,план-конспект урока ( с образцом ), анализ урока, типология уроков, цели и задачи уроков, формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя. Заранее благодарю! Мой адрес chenka_2010@mail.ru




> Здравствуйте, я новичок. Хотела спросить, а что у вас слышно про предпрофессиональные общеобразовательные программы по которым надо будет учиться уже с 2013 года. Многие школы уже в срочном порядке их пишут, т.к. надо еще их лицензировать и там много нового. Могу скинуть материал, если кого интересует. Может кто-то уже писал такие программы поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!


Здравствуйте! У нас тоже школа переходит на следующий год. Если можно, пришлите , пожалуйста, материал, хотелось бы ознакомится.Мой адрес chenka_2010@mail.ru

----------


## Ирма 77

> Здравствуйте, Ирина! Пришлите, пожалуйста ,план-конспект урока ( с образцом ), анализ урока, типология уроков, цели и задачи уроков, формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя. Заранее благодарю! Мой адрес chenka_2010@mail.ru


И мне пожалуйста. Мой адрес baykova.i@gmail.com

----------


## струна1

> Уважаемые коллеги! При подготовке к лицензированию школы я оформила для наших преподавателей методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Собрала и систематизировала материал:  
> -план-конспект урока (с образцом)
> -анализ урока (с образцом)
> -типологии уроков
> -цели и задачи уроков
> -примерный план характеристики ученика (это брала на форуме)
> -формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
> 
> Если кого-заинтересует, то пишите на эл. адрес presto53@ramler.ru


Уважаемая Ирина! Если еще есть такая возможность, вышлите, пожалуйста, вашу методическую папку. Заранее очень благодарна!!! Мой адрес tatiana.1122@yandex.ru :Blush2:

----------


## renard

Уважаемая Ирина Кузьмина!Если можно, вышлите папку и мне тоже. Несколько раз пыталась отправить вам сообщение на почту,но не получается почему-то. Выдает ошибку. Мой адрес: renard212@rambler.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## irga.80

> Здравствуйте, я новичок. Хотела спросить, а что у вас слышно про предпрофессиональные общеобразовательные программы по которым надо будет учиться уже с 2013 года. Многие школы уже в срочном порядке их пишут, т.к. надо еще их лицензировать и там много нового. Могу скинуть материал, если кого интересует. Может кто-то уже писал такие программы поделитесь опытом пожалуйста!


Здравствуйте, у нас начинают обсуждать эту тему, но пока что мало кто чего понимает- хорошо это или плохо...если можете скиньте материал на ящик irga.80@mail.ru

----------


## magorinka

Посмотрите здесь. Много интересного по ФГТ http://forum.numi.ru/index.php?showtopic=14349

----------


## angela-101

> Уважаемые коллеги! При подготовке к лицензированию школы я оформила для наших преподавателей методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Собрала и систематизировала материал:  
> -план-конспект урока (с образцом)
> -анализ урока (с образцом)
> -типологии уроков
> -цели и задачи уроков
> -примерный план характеристики ученика (это брала на форуме)
> -формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
> 
> Если кого-заинтересует, то пишите на эл. адрес presto53@ramler.ru


Если еще реально,пришлите,пожалуйста, на адрес angela-101@mail.ru ,заранее благодарю.Писала на Ваш адрес, но показывают ошибку.

----------


## Галина Ш.

в адресе потеряна буква б

----------


## magera66

Уважаемая Ирина, если вас не затруднит, вышлите пожалуйста на адрес magеra66@mail.ru образцы документов: "в помощь педагогам". Я работаю зав. отделом ф-но и составляю множество документов для своего отдела, хотелось бы ознакомиться так же и с вашей работой. За раннее спасибо

----------


## svetlala

В этом году приходилось много писать отзывов: о мастер классе, о концерте, о сотрудничестве... может быть у кого-то есть шаблоны? В обмен пришлю свои...

----------


## soboleva79

Здравствуйте Уважаемая Ирина! Очень Вас прошу выслать мне методическую папку "В помощь педагогам" на мою почту soboleva_vv@mail.ru   Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## полина сергеевна

Здравствуйте Уважаемая Ирина! Очень Вас прошу выслать мне методическую папку "В помощь педагогам" на мою почту Krasnobaevanat@mail.ru Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## оксана анатольевна

Ирина здравствуйте! очень заинтересовалась Вашей метод папкой "В помощь педагогам", очень понимаю какой это труд, если Вас не затруднит, можете выслать на мой эл адрес oksa.78@mail.ru, буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Найденыш

Уважаемая Ирина! Очень прошу Вас прислать нам Локальные акты, если вас не затруднит! Я директор совсем юный, а скоро серьезная проверка и преобразование в школу искусств... Буду очень благодарна!!! Адрес: n.bilenko@bk.ru

 :Ok: 


> Уважаемые коллеги! Наша школа в марте перешла на "автономку", а сейчас мы готовимся к лицензированию. Почти все локальные акты пришлось переделывать. Если нужно, то могу выслать 
> I. Локальные акты организационного характера:
> 
> •	Положение о педагогическом совете 
> •	Положение о Совете детской школы искусств п. Люблино
> •	Положение о родительском комитете
> •	Положение о родительском собрании
> 
> II. Локальные акты,   связанные с организацией и учебно-методическим обеспечением образовательного процесса:
> ...

----------


## natali.babinceva

Уважаемая, Ирина! Огромная просьба выслать:
-план-конспект урока (с образцом)
-анализ урока (с образцом)
-типологии уроков
-цели и задачи уроков
-примерный план характеристики ученика
-формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя.
Мой адрес: natali.babinceva@yandex.ru      Спасибо .

----------


## Altia

Доброго времени суток. Уважаемая Ирина, если Вас не затруднит, попрошу выслать папочку "В помощь педагогам" по адресу helga.k.ua@gmail.com 
Заранее благодарю. Право, труд, проделанный Вами, титанический и невероятно полезный.    :Thank You2:

----------


## Ассоль89

Всем здравствуйте! Я готовлюсь к аттестации на первую категорию как концертмейстер (впервые). У меня несколько вопросов: 1. можно ли взять период для отчета не 5 лет, а 3 года? 2. По новым правилам аттестации сейчас вариативная форма: предлагают 3 вида аттестации: Открытый урок, творческий отчет и презентация педагогического портфолио. Конкретные требования нам не скидывают. Одна коллега с нашего региона (ямал) написала,что она сделала небольшой концерт и показ портфолио. Достаточно ли будет этого? И третий вопрос: Насколько я поняла, концертмейстеру нужно отчитываться по успеваемости учащихся, у которых он является концертмейстером? Правильно? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## natali0675

А можно и мне пакет этих документов? Вышлите, пожалуйста, на адрес mila1272@mail.ru

----------


## Кнопка 80

Здравствуй Ирина! Очень просим Вас выслать и нам в помощь комплект документов! Заранее спасибо!!!

I_tomlyanovich@mail.ru

----------


## Лесь

Уважаемая Ирина, вышлите, пожалуйста папку "В помощь педагогам" по Эл.почте tokolu@list.ru
-план-конспект урока (с образцом)
-анализ урока (с образцом)
-типологии уроков
-цели и задачи уроков
-примерный план характеристики ученика
-формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
С уважением, Олеся.

----------


## marina 64

Коллеги, а никого ещё не обязали писать рабочую программу, и если у кого есть опыт поделитесь как писать?

----------


## корницкая

Доброго всем дня! Хочу обратиться к руководителям (заведующим) отделений фортепиано в школах искусств: составляете ли вы план работы на месяц, полугодие, год? По каким направлениям построена работа на отделении. И вообще, что входит в обязанности руководителя отделения? Мне к началу нового учебного года "светит" эта должность вот и хотелось бы узнать, как обстоят дела в других школах, других государствах.

----------


## Тандрик

> Доброго всем дня! Хочу обратиться к руководителям (заведующим) отделений фортепиано в школах искусств: составляете ли вы план работы на месяц, полугодие, год? По каким направлениям построена работа на отделении. И вообще, что входит в обязанности руководителя отделения? Мне к началу нового учебного года "светит" эта должность вот и хотелось бы узнать, как обстоят дела в других школах, других государствах.


Я не зав.отделом,но попробую перечислить то, чем наш руководитель занимается. Во-первых, план работы отдела составляется на весь уч.год, а потом делается выборка на семестр и на каждый месяц. И эти выборки вывешиваются на доске объявлений ф-го отдела. Во-вторых, она организует и контролирует проведение методической работы на отделе. Сюда входят доклады, открытые уроки, семинарские занятия и и.д. В-третьих, составляет план проведения академических концертов, переводных экзаменов, концертов для родителей. Ну и соответственно сидит на всех экзаменах и старается как можно продуктивнее провести эти мероприятия - у нас просто такииие баталии возникают между учителями!!!!! (но это скорее исключения!) В-четвертых, составляет отчет о проделанной работе и зачитывает этот отчет на педсовете. Ну вот вроде и все из основного. Еще бывают рабочие моменты, когда нужно организовать  отдел на то или иное мероприятие, но это бывает редко. Я Вас поздравляю от души (хотя так и заранее) и желаю огромного терпения и творческого вдохновения - ищите и придумывайте для своего отдела что-нибудь свежее и неизбитое!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Богданова Галина

> С некоторым опозданием... но возможно пригодится.
> 
> Итак, "шаблонные фразы" для характеристики:
> 
> - пианист. аппарат хорошо организован, но виртуозные возможности скромные
> - процес запоминания нотного текста быстрый/медленный
> - на уроке собран
> - эмоциональный, подвижный ребенок, но внимание на уроке неустойчивое
> - пианист. аппарат хорошо организован, руки свободны
> ...


 Спасибо большое за шаблоны характеристики ученика!

----------

Ritulya993 (14.08.2016)

----------


## Нотка7

Огромное спасибо, что напомнили шаблоны характеристик! Как раз заполняю планы.- очень пригодится. :Thank You:

----------


## Ирма 77

> Я не зав.отделом,но попробую перечислить то, чем наш руководитель занимается. Во-первых, план работы отдела составляется на весь уч.год, а потом делается выборка на семестр и на каждый месяц. И эти выборки вывешиваются на доске объявлений ф-го отдела. Во-вторых, она организует и контролирует проведение методической работы на отделе. Сюда входят доклады, открытые уроки, семинарские занятия и и.д. В-третьих, составляет план проведения академических концертов, переводных экзаменов, концертов для родителей. Ну и соответственно сидит на всех экзаменах и старается как можно продуктивнее провести эти мероприятия - у нас просто такииие баталии возникают между учителями!!!!! (но это скорее исключения!) В-четвертых, составляет отчет о проделанной работе и зачитывает этот отчет на педсовете. Ну вот вроде и все из основного. Еще бывают рабочие моменты, когда нужно организовать  отдел на то или иное мероприятие, но это бывает редко. Я Вас поздравляю от души (хотя так и заранее) и желаю огромного терпения и творческого вдохновения - ищите и придумывайте для своего отдела что-нибудь свежее и неизбитое!!!!!!!!!!


у нас в Харькове точно также.

----------


## корницкая

спасибо за пожелания и помощь! Будем искать ))

----------


## Танюра

> Могу скинуть Вам в личку полностью план работы ДШИ.  на учебный год.


Добрый вечер!!! Спасибо всем за прекрасную подборку документов, низкий всем поклон за труды дорогие коллеги! Марина Владимировна не могли бы и мне в личку скинуть план работы ДМШ на учебный год!? Буду очень признательна! tarabenko@ukr.net  :Yes4:

----------


## Тандрик

> Добрый вечер!!! Спасибо всем за прекрасную подборку документов, низкий всем поклон за труды дорогие коллеги! Марина Владимировна не могли бы и мне в личку скинуть план работы ДМШ на учебный год!? Буду очень признательна! tarabenko@ukr.net


Танюра, я Вам выслала на почту план работы ДШИ только он на украинском языке. Если возникнут трудности пишите мне на почту - помогу. Удачи.

----------


## zakr

Коллеги, есть хорошая подборка докладов и откр. уроков по фортепиано. Кому интересно, вышлю на почту.

----------


## воробьёва

zakr; Коллеги, есть хорошая подборка докладов и откр. уроков по фортепиано. Кому интересно, вышлю на почту. 


Пожалуйста,а можно мне выслать на почту chernevichlena@mail.ru

----------


## zakr

*воробьёва*, отправила

----------


## Тандрик

> Коллеги, есть хорошая подборка докладов и откр. уроков по фортепиано. Кому интересно, вышлю на почту.


Доброго времени суток! Буду очень Вам признательна за такую подборку!!!!! Очень жду на адрес tkolesnik@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## zakr

*Тандрик*, отправила

----------

Тандрик (08.06.2016)

----------


## воробьёва

воробьёва , отправила 

Юля, скачала!Спасибо за полезный и интересный материал!!!

----------


## tinapt

Если возможно, zakr, вышлите и мне,пожалуйста,подборку докладов и открытых уроков по фортепиано 
Halga82@mail.ru

----------


## fufif57

Буду очень Вам благодарна, если поделитесь и со мной!      vivo_57@mail.ru 
Валентина.

----------


## marina 64

> Коллеги, есть хорошая подборка докладов и откр. уроков по фортепиано. Кому интересно, вышлю на почту.


Если можно и мне пожалуйста вышлите!!!! marina-as64@mail.ru 
Буду очень благодарна!!!!!

----------


## zakr

вроде всем выслала

----------


## oksana69

> Коллеги, есть хорошая подборка докладов и откр. уроков по фортепиано. Кому интересно, вышлю на почту.


Прошу вас вышлите мне пожалуйста oksanka.notka@mail.ru

----------


## lara27

здесь очень много всего: доклады, программы, открытые уроки и т.п.
http://www.prodlenka.org/metodichka/listcats/158.html

----------


## angela-101

> Коллеги, есть хорошая подборка докладов и откр. уроков по фортепиано. Кому интересно, вышлю на почту.


если не трудно, вышлите и мне на адрес angela-101@mail.ru заранее благодарю

----------


## zakr

всем желающим выслала, проверяйте почту )

----------


## корницкая

и мне вышлите, пожалуйста! a.a.kornickaya@mail.ru

----------


## zakr

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/14e3c75...0%B4%D1%96.rar
залила на облако

----------

Kremona (26.05.2016)

----------


## корницкая

спасибо огромное! читать - неперечитать ))

----------


## Веро4ка

Если можно, вышлите и мне подборку докладов и открытых уроков по адресу:topalova-69@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## zakr

> Если можно, вышлите и мне подборку докладов и открытых уроков по адресу:topalova-69@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!


выше есть ссылка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/14e3c75...0%B4%D1%96.rar

----------


## янис скутельник

здравствуйте....скачали эту ссылку....но ничего не нашли по аттестации педагогических работников ДМШ...подскажите

----------


## янис скутельник

уважаемая Ирина....вышлите пожалуйста  на мой электронный адрес...lencik19731805@mail.ru....методическую папку...В помощь педагогам...Заранее благодарю.

----------


## маргал68

> Уважаемые коллеги! При подготовке к лицензированию школы я оформила для наших преподавателей методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Собрала и систематизировала материал:  
> -план-конспект урока (с образцом)
> -анализ урока (с образцом)
> -типологии уроков
> 
> Уважаемая Ирина! С большим интересом познакомилась в Вашими сообщениями. Если Вам не трудно, пришлите, пожалуйста, Вашу методическую папку преподавателя  
> -цели и задачи уроков
> -примерный план характеристики ученика (это брала на форуме)
> -формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
> ...


Уважаемая Ирина! С большим интересом познакимилась с Вашими сообщениями. Если можно, пришлите мне на мою почту romashka6820@yandex.ru  Вашу методическую папку преподавателя с образцами. Спасибо Вам за помощь.

----------


## toktali

Уважаемая Ирина, я заинтерисовалась вашей методической папкой "В помощь педагогам". Вышлите мне, пожалуйста на адрес toktali@mail.ru Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Olushek

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Мне показалась очень интересной идея с методической папкой "В помощь педагогам". Если возможно, вышлите мне пожалуйста на адрес Olenka_900@mail.ru. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## karap8

Здравствуйте! Прошу папочку и для себя. Пожалуйста и большое спасибо! maman_67@list.ru

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> план работы ДШИ только он на украинском языке. Если возникнут трудности пишите мне на почту


можно посмотреть ваш план работы?

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

Уважаемые коллеги! Вот ссылка на папку "В помощь преподавателям".https://yadi.sk/d/-vztqQ1w37isX

----------

Alena16 (18.12.2017), Kremona (26.05.2016), Ritulya993 (14.08.2016), ЖенечкаБорок (19.01.2017), СветланаО (09.01.2017)

----------


## inga 1

Спасибо большое, очень интересные материалы.

----------


## Татанат

> Уважаемые коллеги! При подготовке к лицензированию школы я оформила для наших преподавателей методическую папку "В помощь педагогам". Собрала и систематизировала материал:  
> -план-конспект урока (с образцом)
> -анализ урока (с образцом)
> -типологии уроков
> -цели и задачи уроков
> -примерный план характеристики ученика (это брала на форуме)
> -формы плана работы и отчета преподавателя
> 
> Если кого-заинтересует, то пишите на эл. адрес presto53@ramler.ru


Ирина,очень нужны такие документы,вышлите мне их ,пожалуйста,на почту tanya 43062@yandex.ru

----------


## Татанат

Ой,уже нашла на Яндексе!Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Бровика

Замечательный форум! Ирина! Огромное спасибо за подборку материалов "В помощь преподавателю".

----------


## Тандрик

> можно посмотреть ваш план работы?


Ольга, я Вам на почту скину план отдела.

----------


## verapiano

> Ольга, я Вам на почту скину план отдела.


Очень интересный форум! Всем большое спасибо за полезную информацию. Очень прошу поделиться планом работы отдела .Спасибо . Прошу скинуть на почту  rybalka70@mail.ua

----------


## Тандрик

> Очень интересный форум! Всем большое спасибо за полезную информацию. Очень прошу поделиться планом работы отдела .Спасибо . Прошу скинуть на почту  rybalka70@mail.ua


План выслала на почту. Если будет что-то непонятно, то спрашивайте) Удачи и хорошего летнего отдыха!!!!




> можно посмотреть ваш план работы?


План работы школы выслала на почту - ловите! Удачи!!!!!!

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

*Тандрик*, я получила, спасибо, читаю... столько форм работы! это всё в жизнь претворяется?

----------


## Тандрик

> *Тандрик*, я получила, спасибо, читаю... столько форм работы! это всё в жизнь претворяется?


Это только план)))) а в жизнь претворяется гораздо больше так как по ходу еще выплывают и формы работы, и конкурсы, и какие-то мероприятия... ))))))

----------


## verapiano

> План выслала на почту. Если будет что-то непонятно, то спрашивайте) Удачи и хорошего летнего отдыха!!!!


Огромное спасибо,очень полезная информация,т.к. я совсем новичек в  этом деле Еще раз благодарю. Всего доброго!

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Если кого-заинтересует, то пишите на эл. адрес presto53@ramler.ru


Спасибо огромное!
Мне тоже очень надо, буду Вам писать.

----------


## Оксана28

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Мне показалась очень интересной идея с методической папкой "В помощь педагогам". Если возможно, вышлите мне пожалуйста на адрес vla2187@ya.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Тандрик

> Здравствуйте, Ирина! Мне показалась очень интересной идея с методической папкой "В помощь педагогам". Если возможно, вышлите мне пожалуйста на адрес vla2187@ya.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!


Оксана28, на странице 16 пост 230 есть ссылка на всю папку. ))) Удачи!!!

----------


## Наталия Котляревская

Да я с вами согласна. А у нас пошли дальше, мы теперь помимо индивидуальных планов на каждого ученика еще сами(причем) календарно-тематические планы, где нужно помимо программы учащегося на весь учебный год сразу определить временные часы этой работы.

----------


## Тандрик

> Да я с вами согласна. А у нас пошли дальше, мы теперь помимо индивидуальных планов на каждого ученика еще сами(причем) календарно-тематические планы, где нужно помимо программы учащегося на весь учебный год сразу определить временные часы этой работы.


О, во-первых, очень рада встретить тут землячку - я тоже родом из Кахастана г.Гурьев!!! И сразу вопрос - это у вас там во всех муз.школах такие порядки???? А что же вы пишите в этих календарных планах????? Насколько это рационально и полезно или это очередной бзык кого-то из чиновников далеких от специфики муз.школы? Интересно стало хоть примерный план посмотреть...

----------


## Ольга Е

Ирина, очень интересны все документа. Можно увидеть всё? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Ольга Е

КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНИВАНИЯ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЙ УЧАЩИХСЯ НА ВЫПУСКНЫХ ЭКЗАМЕНАХ И АКАДЕМИЧЕСКИХ КОНЦЕРТАХ.


Оценка (5+) ставится за неординарно яркое, артистичное, технически совершенное исполнение программы, сложность которой превышает требования программы школы. В интерпретации произведений должны присутствовать высокая стилистическая культура и творческая индивидуальность исполнителя. 

Оценка (5) ставится за артистичное, технически качественное, продуманное и прослушанное исполнение программы, соответствующей требованиям III и II уровней обучения. В интерпретации произведений должны присутствовать стилистическая культура и культура владения инструментом, ясное понимание художественного замысла композитора. 

Оценка (5-) ставится за артистичное, стилистически грамотное и прослушанное исполнение программы с незначительными погрешностями технического характера (связанными с волнением или природным несовершенством игрового аппарата). В интерпретации произведений допускаются недочёты, не нарушающие в целом основной художественной идеи. Учащийся должен продемонстрировать достаточно высокую звуковую культуру и индивидуальное отношение к исполняемой музыке. 

Оценка (4+) ставится за качественное, стабильное музыкальное исполнение программы, не отличающейся технической сложностью, но привлекающей продуманной сбалансированностью и стилистическим разнообразием произведений, а также – заинтересованным отношением к их исполнению. Оценка (4+) может быть поставлена за достаточно техничное и музыкальное исполнение сложной программы, при наличии моментов звуковой и технической неаккуратности, а также – погрешностей стилистического характера (метроритмической неустойчивости). 

Оценка (4) ставится за уверенное, осмысленное, достаточно качественное исполнение программы умеренной сложности, в котором более очевидна грамотная и профессиональная работа преподавателя, нежели самого ученика. Сложность программы II-III уровень. Оценка 4 балла может быть также поставлена за исполнение достаточно сложной программы, если в исполнении присутствовали техническая неряшливость и недостатки в культуре обращения с инструментом при наличии в целом ясного понимания содержания исполняемых произведений. 

Оценка (4-) ставится за ограниченное в музыкальном отношении исполнение программы, в целом соответствующей программным требованиям I-II уровней обучения. Оценкой 4-  может быть оценено выступление, в котором отсутствовала исполнительская инициатива при наличии достаточной стабильности игры и наоборот. Несмотря на допущенные погрешности, учащийся всё-таки должен проявить в целом понимание поставленных перед ним задач, как художественного, так и технического плана, владение основными исполнительскими навыками. 

Оценка (3+) ставится за технически некачественную игру без проявления исполнительской инициативы при условии исполнения произведений, соответствующих программе класса. Оценкой 3+ может быть оценена игра, в которой отсутствует стабильность исполнения, но просматривается какая-то исполнительская инициатива, выстроенность формы; может быть также поставлена за ограниченную в техническом и художественном отношении игру при наличии стабильности. 

Оценка (3) ставится в случае исполнения учеником программы заниженной сложности без музыкальной инициативы и должного исполнительского качества; также оценкой 3 балла оценивается достаточно музыкальная и грамотная игра с остановками и многочисленными исправлениями при условии соответствия произведений уровню выпускного класса. 

Оценка (3-) ставится в случае существенной недоученности программы (вследствие незаинтересованного отношения ученика к занятиям), исполнения не всех требуемых произведений; может быть оценена игра ученика с крайне неряшливым отношением к тексту исполняемых произведений, а также – технически несостоятельная игра. 

Оценка (2) ставится в случае фрагментарного исполнения произведений программы на крайне низком техническом и художественном уровне; также – в случае отказа выступать на экзамене по причине невыученности программы.

----------

oksana69 (03.06.2019)

----------


## Надежда Пажаева

> Уважаемые коллеги! Наша школа в марте перешла на "автономку", а сейчас мы готовимся к лицензированию. Почти все локальные акты пришлось переделывать. Если нужно, то могу выслать 
> I. Локальные акты организационного характера:
> 
> •	Положение о педагогическом совете 
> •	Положение о Совете детской школы искусств п. Люблино
> •	Положение о родительском комитете
> •	Положение о родительском собрании
> 
> II. Локальные акты,   связанные с организацией и учебно-методическим обеспечением образовательного процесса:
> ...


Ирина, можно мне посмотреть документацию. Мой адрес: nahtegall@mail.ru

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Ирина, можно мне посмотреть документацию.


Надежда, здесь Ирина Кузьмина выставляла ссылку на всю папку "В помощь преподавателям":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5009196

----------

